# 1st Annual CC Get Together (11/12 July 2009)



## Shaun (23 May 2009)

See this announcement.

I'm going ... anyone else? 


*Camping* links:
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2321
http://www.broadholme-caravanpark.co.uk/1.html
http://www.peaklandcaravanandcampingpark.co.uk/

*Other accommodation* options:
http://www.visitpeakdistrict.com/accommodation/default.aspx

*Links of interest*: 
http://www.cyclederby.co.uk/ 
http://www.eland.org.uk/pages/2000to...tourpage1.html 
http://www.pedalcars.info/picture/pi...fest&PicID=294 
http://www.onwebnow.co.uk/hpvfun/eve...ester_2003.htm 
http://www.natures-desktop.com/Derby...eaton-park.php


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2009)

Probably not for me... school bike ride one of the days, and the other day has been booked by my eldest. But I will bear it in mind in case either changes and I hope everyone has a great time - and take photos!!


----------



## Hilldodger (23 May 2009)

I'll be there with the Cyclemagic posse! 

Looking forward to meeting all of those who can make it


----------



## Arch (24 May 2009)

Sounds good, I'll try to be there (PhD permitting, by which I mean if my supervisor hasn't locked me in a cupborad with my laptop)

I think I remember camping being an option? Any one else camping? Anyone else going from York?


----------



## Sittingduck (24 May 2009)

I am off the following week and was planning on going to my parents house in Solihull this weekend. Probably be taking the bike up - maybe on the train. I could catch the train to Derby on the Saturday afternoon and stay overnight then cycle the 44 miles through countryside back to Mom & Dad's Gaff on the Sunday evening 

Not sure if this would work yet - will have to consider my options but stick me down for a possible...

Cheers,
SD


----------



## magnatom (25 May 2009)

I would love to be there but unfortunately it's just a wee bit too far for me with the commitments I have.  I look forward to hearing all the juicy gossip and scandal afterwards though!


----------



## cannondale boy (25 May 2009)

Would like to come also, but dunfermline is a bit far from that place called derby. I think it would be a good idea making a first annual metting in 3 places, wales, scotland, and england. 

Just a thought though


----------



## dubman (25 May 2009)

Might pop along  almost on my door step


----------



## Aperitif (25 May 2009)

Mouseketeer alert! < 250kms London to Derby...


----------



## Shaun (25 May 2009)

Yeah, sorry for the people t'up north, and darn sarf; there was no way of making it _local_ for everyone, and I was running out of time to reccie locations, etc. so I picked BCW.

I'll try to start the planning earlier for next year's, and hope to move it around each year so we'll see you before too long. :?:


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2009)

looks good to me. Either on my tod (as in with the Mouseketeers, sleeping under the stars in a bivvy bag) or with the Babe (as in train and Cathedral Quarter Hotel). I've cycled lots of the A5 but know nothing about the stretch from Hinkley north on the A447 - is that an OK road?


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Mouseketeer alert! < 250kms London to Derby...



I was about to suggest the same thing... but this is after to Dynamo too, isnt it??


----------



## Hilldodger (26 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> looks good to me. Either on my tod (as in with the Mouseketeers, sleeping under the stars in a bivvy bag) or with the Babe (as in train and Cathedral Quarter Hotel). I've cycled lots of the A5 but know nothing about the stretch from Hinkley north on the A447 - is that an OK road?



The traffic is fast in places but not too bad - it'll be much quiter than the A5!

A nice route would be 447 to Caolville, on through Swannington and Griffydam then up past Castle Donnington.

But remember, the countryside in Leicestershire is rolling hills!


----------



## Black Sheep (29 May 2009)

would have loved to have been there, would have biked there too!

however, its my stag day that weekend.


----------



## Shaun (29 May 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> would have loved to have been there, would have biked there too!
> 
> however, its my stag day that weekend.



Ah, nice one - congrats!

*Everyone:* Shall we all go to Black Sheep's stag weekend then?


----------



## grhm (29 May 2009)

I too would love to attend - but won't be able. MiniGrhm Mk2 is due for delivery the week before and no ammount of brownie points is going to be sufficient.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2009)

I'd like to come if at all possible. I may cycle all the way with some stop offs at people who might like to see me!


----------



## Arch (29 May 2009)

grhm said:


> I too would love to attend - but won't be able. MiniGrhm Mk2 is due for delivery the week before and no ammount of brownie points is going to be sufficient.



Look, cycling's ok, but I think most of us would say a new baby takes precedence....

Next year, you can bring the mini along in a trailer....


----------



## dellzeqq (29 May 2009)

Arch said:


> Look, cycling's ok, but I think most of us would say a new baby takes precedence........


hah! Spoken like a true girly. 

There was a time when the PA at football matches would bring news of births to fathers in the stands.


----------



## Hilldodger (31 May 2009)

Arch said:


> Look, cycling's ok, but I think most of us would say a new baby takes precedence....
> 
> Next year, you can bring the mini along in a trailer....



Yeah, but this event is (partly) MY baby.

So it should take precedence of everything


----------



## spandex (31 May 2009)

I am going to be heading back from Scotland so I am afraid there will be no way I can make it.


Sorry


----------



## HelenD123 (31 May 2009)

spandex said:


> I am going to be heading back from Scotland so I am afraid there will be no way I can make it.
> 
> 
> Sorry



Me too.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jun 2009)

*Camping* links:
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2321
http://www.broadholme-caravanpark.co.uk/1.html
http://www.peaklandcaravanandcampingpark.co.uk/

*Other accommodation* options:
http://www.visitpeakdistrict.com/accommodation/default.aspx


----------



## RedBike (3 Jun 2009)

I think I will have to make the effort to ride there.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Jun 2009)

Can't make it, I'm afraid


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jun 2009)

mm have to speak to the boss ( ie the mrs ) i mean your only up the road


----------



## marc-triker (12 Jun 2009)

I will be there on my Trice Classic with its pirate flag..... see you all there. York 1st I cant wait. see you all there......


----------



## Shaun (12 Jun 2009)

Is anyone going with a recumbent - I've always wanted to have a go on one and wondered if anyone would be brave enough to let me try?


----------



## Hilldodger (13 Jun 2009)

We'll have a few in our tryout area - I'm sure we can let you take one for more of a spin when Joe Public have gone home

You'll have to try the 36" Penny as well, though. It's the law.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jun 2009)

......still intending to go. My current plan is to cycle up to Derby on the Saturday, stay overnight, and train back to London on the Sunday afternoon. I'd obviously be very glad of company on the Saturday.

If you read this, Roger, you might want to tell me whether you think this is a good plan or not.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (18 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> Is anyone going with a recumbent - I've always wanted to have a go on one and wondered if anyone would be brave enough to let me try?


Me too... I'd just be too concerned that I'd love it and want one... don't think the Wife'd be too happy as I'm just in the process of getting my C2W voucher to get a nice little Fixie/Fixed/Fakenger bike.


----------



## Hilldodger (23 Jun 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> ......still intending to go. My current plan is to cycle up to Derby on the Saturday, stay overnight, and train back to London on the Sunday afternoon. I'd obviously be very glad of company on the Saturday.
> 
> If you read this, Roger, you might want to tell me whether you think this is a good plan or not.



That'll be fine, trains back to London leave Derby on a regular basis and the Cyclemagic posse will be staying over saturday night


----------



## Shaun (30 Jun 2009)

B & B booked - going to be milling around on both the Saturday and Sunday - hope a few of you guys and girls manage to make it ... I'll look a right turkey if I'm all on my own ...  <- Billy no-mates!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (3 Jul 2009)

if i do make it where is the cc crowd meeting i will be triking from leicester


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2009)

3tyretrackterry said:


> if i do make it where is the cc crowd meeting i will be triking from leicester



Erm, so far there's no real plan in that respect.

However, I'm going to make up a PDF nameplate file that people can print and pin on their backs (if they wish to) with their forum / real name, and I intend to wander around with an _Admin_ one on my back so I should be spottable.

Hopefully next year's meet-up can be better organised. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2009)

Er, I know it is late, and I am sorry to be pernickt awkward. Would it be better to show your name on your front - otherwise, when someone calls you by your forum name, you won't know who to respond to, cos you can't see that they are from CC. Just a thought!


----------



## Shaun (4 Jul 2009)

He he ... if I can find two safety pins I'll do both ...


----------



## unclebaldie (4 Jul 2009)

I am not too far away so I hope to be there on Sat ...
Looking forward to putting some faces to the names !

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## spandex (4 Jul 2009)

So you are all just meeting in a park with 100's of overs around and some of you are going to have your names pined to your back or fount. Is there any camping over there? and is there any over things going on apart from cyclemagic?


----------



## spandex (4 Jul 2009)

marc-triker said:


> I will be there on my Trice Classic with its pirate flag..... see you all there. York 1st I cant wait. see you all there......



Are you coming up to York this week?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Jul 2009)

Are people generally going for the Saturday or the Sunday for this? 

I'll be over there on the Saturday and then driving back to Manchester Saturday evening so the eldest doesn't miss her swimming lesson Sunday morning.


----------



## spandex (5 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Are people generally going for the Saturday or the Sunday for this?
> 
> I'll be over there on the Saturday and then driving back to Manchester Saturday evening *so the eldest doesn't miss her swimming lesson Sunday morning.*






How sweet


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2009)

I'll be travelling up to my Parent's by train on Saturday and won't be able to make it to this unfortunately. Hope you all have a great time though! 

SD


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Jul 2009)

spandex said:


> How sweet


Expensive.. and already paid for, more like!


----------



## 02GF74 (7 Jul 2009)

Can someone summarise where the meet is and at what time?

I am kinda planning to be ther on the SAt.

Is there a local ride involved? Not sure whether to take my bike along, would be mtb, as not intendeding to do any roads.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Jul 2009)

I'm hoping to bike it across from Ripley while my Wife, Kids and Folks go in our car. I'll meet them there and spend a bit of time with them and then look round for CC people. No idea about a meeting point/time - it's a pretty big park!!

Best bet might be to see where Hilldodger is (he has some form of display??) and meet up near there.


----------



## 02GF74 (9 Jul 2009)

spandex said:


> So you are all just meeting in a park with 1,000's of overs around and some of you are going to have your names pinned to your back or front.



To narrow down the search, how about the CC posse head to the 
*Wheeled sports facility (*This is for the use of skateboards/, BMXs and rollerblades. The concrete structure includes ramps, rail and ½ pipes.) 

at 13:00 (1 pm) on Sat. ?

Hopefully there will be some display on there so if nobody turns up, it won't be a waste of time.

Better than gathering round the toilets.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jul 2009)

02GF74 said:


> *Better than gathering round the toilets*.


Something you wish to share? 

1pm is fine with me, I'll head on over there and see who's around.

Of course we could also use the Masonic Cycle Chat hand signal when you see someone with a bike (Cupped/curled hands to make the C C logo.. twists the arms a bit though!  )


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2009)

I asked if there was a map of where things will be on the day(s), and was advised that no official map was available as such, but that most things will be near the main car park where you drive into the park.

Looks like a bit of milling-around could be in order ... 

If anyone does spot me, maybe they could help me pin my nameplates on ... 

I'll be taking my laptop (B&B has WiFi) and the USB cable for my phone so should be able to upload some photos on Saturday evening. 

Looking forward to chilling out over the weekend and meeting up with those peeps who do manage to make it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Jul 2009)

Admin said:


> I asked if there was a map of where things will be on the day(s), and was advised that no official map was available as such, but that most things will be near the main car park where you drive into the park.


Trouble is there are a number of ways of getting into the park via a car park - we'll probably be using the one around the back of the park which leads directly into the kids play section (paddling pools, mini-go kart type car track, bouncy castles, swings/slides etc.) but this is the opposite end of the park to the "main" entrance from the roundabout where MacDonalds is. As you say - some milling around will be in order.

If Hilldodger is there (I get the feeling he should be on some form of stall/display) then at some point people may be able to touch base there... oooh, sounded quite like Management Speak there - sorry!


----------



## Hilldodger (10 Jul 2009)

Hi chaps, sorry I've not posted on this thread for a few days - I've been working in London with tdr1nka as my bitch

The event will be on the east side of the park nearer to the car park and minature railway. You won't miss Cyclemagic, we'll be having a tryout area.

I'll probably be wearing either a Leicester Cycle Company sweat shirt or a Roger the Hilldodger sweat shirt.

Oh, and I'll have my penny with me (mines a dark red one just in case there are lots)


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jul 2009)

So how many people will be attending? I'm half wondering about riding up tomorrow morning - it's only 45 miles from Birmingham.


----------



## Hilldodger (10 Jul 2009)

_Location: Birmingham/Norwich
_

Blimey, you've got a big house


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jul 2009)

I'm flitting between the two at the moment. Once I've finished the masters I'll hopefully stick to one place!

Sittingduck - man up and get to New St tomorrow morning! I'm probably going to ride up through Brum then Tamworth (weather permitting).


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I'm flitting between the two at the moment. Once I've finished the masters I'll hopefully stick to one place!
> 
> Sittingduck - man up and get to New St tomorrow morning! I'm probably going to ride up through Brum then Tamworth (weather permitting).



My train rolls out of Marylebone at 6:30 in the morning with bike and the Duck both on board. I'll be alighting at Solihull 

Will be home with my feet up and a cuppa by 10am. No chance of me riding to Derby I'm afraid - need to sort out my cleat position or shoes first after the agony of last weekend. There will be some days of _testing_, riding round the countryside between Solihull & Warwickshire. If I feel confident I may cycle back to London midweek with an overnight stop somewhere!

Have fun @ the get-together though.


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jul 2009)

So you're around for a few days?


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> So you're around for a few days?



I'm ROUND 365 days a year Will 
Will be up in Solihull from Sat - Thurs though. Back to my roots


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jul 2009)

Erm....it looks like Derby is going to be rather wet tomorrow afternoon. Time to prepare backup plan of train ride home!


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2009)

Well I've done the ironing, hoovered, changed the bedding, and a whole host of other chores to _earn_ my weekend away ... and I'm pretty much good to go.

Just got to pick up the bike in the morning, and then try to work my way around the A52 > A38 town route to get to the B&B.

See you all tomorrow ...


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Jul 2009)

Just got back from day one. Highlight for me - holding Admin's ice cream while he rode the Cyclemagic Tall Bike

Pictures to follow I understand


----------



## beanzontoast (11 Jul 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> Just got back from day one. Highlight for me - holding Admin's ice cream while he rode the Cyclemagic Tall Bike
> 
> Pictures to follow I understand



Great to finally meet you this afternoon, Rog. Also Will1985, Shaun and Sh4rkeyBloke. Thoroughly enjoyed the try-out of the various weird and wonderful bikes in your stable - and now I can tell people I've ridden a penny, even if it was a modern racing variety! :?:

I have a bunch of piccies too - including the tall bike episode, and Will's trackstanding on it!  - but need to know where's best to host them (for free) online. I've got a free Flickr account that I've never used up until now - anyone know if that will do? Maybe Shaun will suggest the best place?

P.S. I watched your ice cream Shaun - he really didn't lick it!


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed myself, and just writing it up for the CC blog now.


----------



## spandex (11 Jul 2009)

I wish I could of made it but I needed to get a friend out of a jam.


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2009)

Photo's etc. now posted on the blog ... 

I'm off to bed ... I'm knackered!


----------



## Wobbly John (12 Jul 2009)

Well, where were all of you today? 

Only saw Hilldodger & Admin.

Had a great time riding silly bikes


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jul 2009)

Wobbly John said:


> Well, where were all of you today?
> 
> Only saw Hilldodger & Admin.
> 
> Had a great time riding silly bikes




I woz there .... left about 1 pm - I know I suggested everyone meet round the sakte park but I could not find it plus I was expecting tousands of peeps, not tens, so spotting each other would not have been that difficult.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Jul 2009)

I was back in Manchester on Saturday evening, sorry.

I enjoyed the day although didn't actually get to try any of the weird and wonderful bikes (I was in my SPDs, see) so a bit gutted about that. I also took my Wife and kiddies and also my Folks came along so I was torn between family duties and wanting to chat to CC bods and ride bikes... maybe next time I'll go on my own! 

Met Shaun, Beanzontoast (and Mrs Beanz who now needs to become a member as she's on most of the photos!) along with Hilldodger, and briefly saw Will1985 too while he was trying his hand in the bike tryout area. Perhaps next time we need to organise a meal/drink for the evening to make it more worthwhile for people to come along?


----------



## beanzontoast (13 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I was back in Manchester on Saturday evening, sorry.
> 
> I enjoyed the day although didn't actually get to try any of the weird and wonderful bikes (I was in my SPDs, see) so a bit gutted about that. I also took my Wife and kiddies and also my Folks came along so I was torn between family duties and wanting to chat to CC bods and ride bikes... maybe next time I'll go on my own!
> 
> Met Shaun, Beanzontoast (and Mrs Beanz who now needs to become a member as she's on most of the photos!) along with Hilldodger, and briefly saw Will1985 too while he was trying his hand in the bike tryout area. Perhaps next time we need to organise a meal/drink for the evening to make it more worthwhile for people to come along?



Ah, sympathies there - how well I remember when our kids were small: wouldn't have missed a day of the fun we had going to places, but it can be a bit limiting getting to see everything you want to with the kids around. At least when they grow up, you don't have to buy them ice creams any more! 

If I'd known about your footwear issue, I'd have lent you a pair of trainers, but I think I was dazzled by your (and Admin's - and then Will turned up with his) bikes at the time - as a Galaxy man (x2 - one for commuting, one for 'best') I'm still occasionally lured by thoughts of a Spesh Allez. Most of the new ones are black I think, but the red and white livery is my favourite in that stable. Had an old racer once but not owned a modern road bike - yet. Next time, maybe we should do a swap for try-out purposes: my trainers, your bike!? 

PS - got photos of Sh4rkeyBloke, me, Admin and Hilldodger together. I'm still trying to fathom whether Photobucket, ImageShack or Flickr is better for image hosting for use on here. Meantime, PM me an email address if you want a photo or two sending (any of you). Will/Admin - if you want pics of you on the Very Tall CycleMagic bike, ditto.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Jul 2009)

beanzontoast said:


> If I'd known about your footwear issue, I'd have lent you a pair of trainers, *but I think I was dazzled by your (and Admin's - and then Will turned up with his) bikes at the time - as a Galaxy man (x2 - one for commuting, one for 'best') I'm still occasionally lured by thoughts of a Spesh Allez*. Most of the new ones are black I think, but the red and white livery is my favourite in that stable. Had an old racer once but not owned a modern road bike - yet. Next time, maybe we should do a swap for try-out purposes: my trainers, your bike!?


Mine's the Allez Elite, I'll have you know! 

I had the basic Allez before that but it got nicked so I upgraded (got sick of the Sora shifters that you couldn't shift from the drops). The Allez in 2007 was Black, I think it's now Red/White for the 2010 model though... not sure what colour the new Elite's are. IIRC, Admin's bike is the Spesh Roubaix, and looked loverly with its Spokey Doke type straws and silver tassle on the seat!


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jul 2009)

who got the best time for the 500 m on the rollers then?


----------



## Shaun (14 Jul 2009)

Unfortunately Will got pipped at the post by PJ who did it in 18.49 or something similarly fast.


----------



## Hilldodger (20 Jul 2009)

Wobbly John said:


> Well, where were all of you today?
> 
> Only saw Hilldodger & Admin.
> 
> Had a great time riding silly bikes




Yeah, I was very disappointed, too.


----------

